# Pelham Saddlery ?



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

Funny I found this thread - I just bought a saddle from them about 2 hours ago!!

I'll let you know how it goes. I like that they give you a 7-day trial period. I'm not at home but I have a saddle fitter coming out to fit it to my horse.


----------



## elleng0728 (Oct 13, 2011)

Just purchased a used Prestige 2000d Dressage saddle from them and had a very positive experience. Saddle arrived quickly and was able to negotiate a bit on the end price once I decided to keep it. Good luck.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you, folks!


----------

